# Pics and vids welcome!



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

If anyone has them, pictures and videos are welcome on this thread!


----------



## ushiwakafox (Sep 4, 2012)

My sweet girls <3


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

My little baby that I get next week


----------



## QueenB1958 (Apr 27, 2014)

Bronte18 said:


> My little baby that I get next week


Oh my god, those ears! Sooo cute!


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Lol I know, I'm so excited to get her!!! I just can't stop looking at the picture, I'll upload more when I get her of course


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Random pictures of my five girls: Science, Brisby, Wednesday, Mable and Marjory (in no particular order). I love seeing everyone elses pictures!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh, so cute!!!!! Thanks so much! They are just...adorable! Keep them coming!


----------



## SneakyLord (Mar 22, 2014)

Here is one of my new baby PEWs, Baldrick:








Here is his brother, Percy: 








Here is my 9 month old boys Sam and Wes:


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Everyone has some seriously adorable rats here! I love looking at all the pictures.  



> My little baby that I get next week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, I love those EARS and colour. < 3


----------



## Pitacoconut (Jan 11, 2014)

Here are some random pics from the depths of my computer... Hopefully I loaded them correctly so they show. Never done this before 
I also have instagram account @pitacoconut with more of these


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh, so cute!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

View attachment 149161
View attachment 149169
View attachment 149177
View attachment 149185
View attachment 149193
View attachment 149201

All of these are recent except for the one with Lilly and Jasper curled up sleeping, I just love that one.

Here's a video from this morning of Violet digging like a mad child! I had so much dirt in my carpet!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjoWNgIq9So


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Now that's just adorable!


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Some pictures of my girls and boy 

In order from oldest to youngest-
Penelope -- 14 months, black hooded dumbo
Olive -- 1 year, berkshire
Lulu -- 6 months, blue velveteen dwarf
Dewey -- 3 months, dove dumbo


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

All of these are recent except for the one with Lilly and Jasper curled up sleeping, I just love that one.

Here's a video from this morning of Violet digging like a mad child! I had so much dirt in my carpet!


Is that normal grass and potting soil? I want to make one for my ratties!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Ohhhh, so cute!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Keep them coming! Vids, too. Pics and vids


----------



## Heboki (Aug 19, 2013)

All four of my boys  black is Louie, grey/brown is Ralph, agouti is Simon, and cream is Walter 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh my gosh they are so cute! YOU are a good rat owner...they look sleek and healthy!


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

So this sequence of pics happened while I was trying to get a shot of Raichu. I can hold down the pic button and take a series of pics all at once, and I didn't notice until hours later what Olivia had done. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Heboki (Aug 19, 2013)

abratforarat said:


> Oh my gosh they are so cute! YOU are a good rat owner...they look sleek and healthy!


Thank you very much ^-^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Those pics are adorable, Aeyna!


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

Black- Zora- 3 years old
White & Black- Phoebe -4months old
My precious girls 













Getting My rats used to each other























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

ratty_milkshake said:


> Is that normal grass and potting soil? I want to make one for my ratties!


It's cat grass, I bought a bag of seeds at petsmart; and the soil was plain dirt from the back yard that I sterilized in the oven for 12 hours. And boy did it stink! It'd be easier to go out and buy a bag of sterilized soil from a garden shop. DO NOT use regular potting soil as it has certain chemicals and fertilizers in it that are toxic for rats. 
If you sterilize the soil yourself you can look up how to and for how long on the net!


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

abratforarat said:


> Those pics are adorable, Aeyna!


Thanks! I can't take much credit though, that was all Olivia.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

They're still cute! And, madihicks4, I love the last pic!


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

My boy Nugget on top, and Sid on bottom.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

My boy Sully.and Chrome on left, Cotton on right and Dash


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

Came home from running some errands, this is how we found Miss Daisy. She had bunched up the pieces of fleece on the shelf into a nice little nest.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Monkey Nut
View attachment 150153
Monkey Nut and Goose Berry
View attachment 150161
Gooseberry
View attachment 150169


Buttercup aka Mom
View attachment 150177


----------



## cammipooh (Apr 26, 2014)

Some recent pics of my Sneezes. The only one of my 3 that loves to cuddle and be around mom so I can get pics. Haha. 

Love, Cameron and Sneezes


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Ohhhh so cute! Thank you, everyone, for sharing your fantastic, adorable, amazing pics with me!


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Great thread !! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

You're welcome!


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

A few more pics of my boys and cuddles.A pic of a hammock I made.Cuddles is the one with the small head in the one with the 2 brown faces, big head is my pensioner sergi and the white one is Stefan, cuddling into Serg, they have such a love/hate relationship. I love my boys and cuddles so much, they are my life. Honestly, I do not know what I'd do without them. I've not lost any of them, and I'm dreading it! Don't know what I'm going to do , at least I have a forum like this and some great people I can go to and relate to! I love all of these pictures, keep them coming . Lol the second picture is cuddles, I was rubbing his belly and he turned on his back whilst sleeping, it was the cutest thing, in my drawer btw!!!! I've had to move all of my clothes out of my own drawers to give to the rats... It's crazy I know but they really love playing in there so I move all my clothes out during free range so they can play without ruinin my clothes, I throw some old clothes and towels in for them to rip up though!


----------



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

I was able to get a couple of pictures of the girls! Mainly Louise. Ollie has trouble sitting still. Lol






Ollie is the tan one on the left and Louise is the grey one on the right 






Louise, being suspicious of the camera 






Got a picture of Ollie, leaning up close for a kiss  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Louise looks so good on camera! Wish mine would pose like that... 

Here's one I got yesterday of Olivia in the tube.


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

